# My Bottomless pit



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

OK I finally finished my Bottomless pit. I know the glass on this is dirty, but I just was too stoked and had to photograph this.

Total cost 30$. I was able to scrounge all the wood, the miror for the bottom, and all I had to buy was the gila film.

Please leave feedback on this. It is the only way to learn.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Good job! I've been meaning to build one of these too.

Only $30? Wow. Good job shopping at Curby's.


----------



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

Zombie-F said:


> Good job! I've been meaning to build one of these too.
> 
> Only $30? Wow. Good job shopping at Curby's.


I found a never ending supply of Pallets!!!

Boarded up windows are next.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

wow awesome! i plan on building one of those too this year. i love them.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

looks awesome! and for $30? You lucked out on that free wood


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Very nice work hawk!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

that is cool ..are you digging a hole to put that in or how are you doing to display it?


----------



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Looks Great...I love that affect


----------



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

Lilly said:


> that is cool ..are you digging a hole to put that in or how are you doing to display it?


I will just be displaying it the way it is. I made the slats opposite of one and another so that there are more shadow lines in the yard and some light spilling out.

The top glass is a plexiglass sheet so teh little ones are safe.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

very neat effect! I also like its kid-friendly size. (You are going to be pulling candy wrappers out of that thing for sure the day after.)


----------



## Stiff Kitten (Oct 2, 2007)

Very cool whats on the inside of the plexiglass some sort of mirror flim?


----------



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

The top is actually plexi with a Window reflective film on it. One way mirror was just waaaaaaaaay to expensive for me. (over 100$) and I really wanted plexi just to be safe.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Looks great, and can't beat the price. I'll have to keep this one on my to-do list.


----------



## Stiff Kitten (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks H C thats a great money saver. I will have to find some film and start building.


----------

